# We gave out 8000 fliers tonight.



## srhBossman (Jul 5, 2006)

We matched the members support, and had a total of $450.00 to spend on our first project. As you know we were planing to print fliers and give them out and we DID ( 8000 copies ). What an impact, I wish we could have printed 10,000 more it would have been great. We decided to print the MMPs promotional flier. The beach was full of people tonight and everyone , well almost everyone, didn't have a problem at all talking with us, for the most part people didn't realize that we spend that much on the drug war and what effect it has had. They also didn't realize that people are punished that harshly for smoking marijuana , Well NOW THEY KNOW. See all it takes is people like me not being scared to go out and give this information to the general public. We talked to people for  hours today and I believe we made a huge impact. It was well worth it..


----------



## Hick (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks boss'. Keep up the good fight.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 5, 2006)

*Great job Bossman. Sounds like you are on a mission that we all need to be on. Keep it up man. *


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 6, 2006)

nice!!!

maybe you could do a change???

who knows??/

keep it up


----------



## Mysterious (Jul 6, 2006)

SRHbossman,  Does your SRH= Supporting Radical Habits? KMK and everyone else on SuburbanNoize's Record label is out there fighting everyday


----------

